# Interesting Stuff at nbadraft.net



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

FWIW.

State of the Cap

This writer thinks Portland will try to trade up (the mock draft has been updated to reflect such as well).


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

We discussed a trade with our pick and Jack for the number one and most people here turned it down. I doubt a trade with our pick, Jack AND another pick will go over very well.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

soonerterp said:


> FWIW.
> 
> State of the Cap
> 
> This writer thinks Portland will try to trade up (the mock draft has been updated to reflect such as well).



interesting "buzz", but Im not sure, even as much as I like Adam, that'd I'd want to give up Jack (or Telfair) for him.

but what the hell do I know.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Why not just swap with Chicago or Charlotte and add a Steve Blake or a later pick?

I really wanna keep Jack.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Trading for the #1 to draft Morrison... talk about a nightmare scenario. I could barely stomach Morrison at #4 with Aldridge and Bargnani gone.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Some nitpicks with the first of those two articles:



> Former college teammates Steve Blake and Juan Dixon [...] are still under their cheap rookie contracts


Didn't we sign them as free agents?



> If Portland is able to trade away Randolph and Miles, they will have a lot of cap space for next summer's free agent market, which will be a good one.


Only if we trade them to a team under the cap far enough to absorb their salaries. Otherwise we get salaries back.

barfo


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

seem like the guy just used the snoregian to find his "facts" dissed ansh but not patterson?!?!?!?!?!?!



> His attitude has also detracted from team chemistry. Zach's contract can be considered a major bust.


 what crap! bet this guy doesnt even know he was coming off injury!



> Miles is almost definitely gone as his deal is shorter and for far less money. It really doesn't matter what Portland gets for them as long as they are gone.


what total bs of course it matters what we get back! this guy is retarded recycled and knowns only what the oregonian tells him. what crap!


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

barfo said:


> Some nitpicks with the first of those two articles:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we sign them as free agents?



They were FAs. So much for fact checking (I should have caught that too).


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Verro said:


> Trading for the #1 to draft Morrison... talk about a nightmare scenario. I could barely stomach Morrison at #4 with Aldridge and Bargnani gone.


I would literally barf all over my computer screen if we moved up and drafted Aldridge!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I've read all the state of the caps they have done as they came out, and needless to say, all the crap they've written is general knowledge and easily accessible (Hoopshype's salary pages, ESPN's stat pages). The grades aren't really consistent either. They gave San Antonio an "A-" grade when they are $10M over the cap, their key guys are locked up for a while at what equals nearly where the salary cap is.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Nothing pisses me off as much as when writers say Roy and Morrison are "local boys" 




> They will likely add a big man, but they shouldn't overlook Brandon Roy. He played college ball for Washington so the local fans would love him, and if Webster does pan out, he can always play the three and Roy the two. Adam Morrison is another local boy the fans would love, and he could easily replace Miles at small forward.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Nothing pisses me off as much as when writers say Roy and Morrison are "local boys"




Ok I'll bite....


Why do you get pissed off so much from that? :brokenhea


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Nothing pisses me off as much as when writers say Roy and Morrison are "local boys"


yah, I could understand if it was a beaver or a duck...or if college basketball was huge in Portland anymore..but he's not, and it's not.

I bet you far more Portlanders/Oregonians know Adam Morrison than Roy...and in some cases, probably don't even know who Roy IS. And them knowing who Morrison is ISN'T a reason to draft him, and them not knowing who Roy is IS proof him being "local" doesn't matter to the degree this implies.

and I doubt that most Portlanders want it to be known that a "seattle kid" is a "local kid".

This is just poor and lazy journalism, as the team isn't gong to take a player because he's "local" and can "sell tickets".

that might be a positive out-come OF the pick, but it won't be a reason FOR the pick.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah those screamed of lazy journalism weak crap!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

blue32 said:


> Ok I'll bite....
> 
> 
> Why do you get pissed off so much from that? :brokenhea



Because as hap/smile out it Portland is NOT Seattle. The Husky's are NOT accosiated in any way with the city of portland or the state of Oregon/ Neither Morrison or Roy are from Oregon either. They are no more local than someone in Oklahoma being drafted by the Rockets because they are "local". It's just stupid. Maybe we should draft Powe because his last name starts with the same letter as Portland? it's just as stupid of a statement. 

If a player like AC Green, Gary Payton, Fred Jones, Luke Ridnour, Luke Jackson, Steve Johnson, Aaron Miles or any other player that has either played for an Oregon school or was raised in Oregon was available to be drafted then sure, throw out the local ties thing. Do not however include Washington players. Hell let's draft a UCLA player that state borders Oregon as well. This whole time Lew Alcindor was a local player.....who knew?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Because as hap/smile out it Portland is NOT Seattle. The Husky's are NOT accosiated in any way with the city of portland or the state of Oregon/ Neither Morrison or Roy are from Oregon either. They are no more local than someone in Oklahoma being drafted by the Rockets because they are "local". It's just stupid. Maybe we should draft Powe because his last name starts with the same letter as Portland? it's just as stupid of a statement.
> 
> If a player like AC Green, Gary Payton, Fred Jones, Luke Ridnour, Luke Jackson, Steve Johnson, Aaron Miles or any other player that has either played for an Oregon school or was raised in Oregon was available to be drafted then sure, throw out the local ties thing. Do not however include Washington players. Hell let's draft a UCLA player that state borders Oregon as well. This whole time Lew Alcindor was a local player.....who knew?


 A lot of people nationally consider this area (OR/WA) the NW area. If you think about it, Portland is less than half the distance to Seattle than LA is to SF.

I don't know, to me I don't take as much offense when I hear Portland being lumped into the same regions as Seattle. And for some die-hard sports fans in Portland, you almost have to identify with another city given the lack of sports in this city.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Speaking as a Bay Area denizen, I can assure you we do not consider Angelenos or San Diegans to be "local". Hell, some Oaklanders don't even consider San Francisco "local", although I think that is going too far. (unless it's the Giants)

The Lakers are NOT my local team!!!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> Speaking as a Bay Area denizen, I can assure you we do not consider Angelenos or San Diegans to be "local". Hell, some Oaklanders don't even consider San Francisco "local", although I think that is going too far. (unless it's the Giants)
> 
> The Lakers are NOT my local team!!!!!


from what I've been told from family that lives in San Diego, you don't need to worry. From the standpoint of most San Diegans, you guys are another state. Or at least, they wish you'd become one.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

the state of jefferson it almost happened too


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> from what I've been told from family that lives in San Diego, you don't need to worry. From the standpoint of most San Diegans, you guys are another state. Or at least, they wish you'd become one.


 That's nothing. Texas wants to become it's own country.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> the state of jefferson it almost happened too


the state of jefferson, much like the state of texas and most of the south, can have their own country for all I care.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

SMiLE said:


> the state of jefferson, much like the state of texas and most of the south, can have their own country for all I care.


Obviously, you don't care about much.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

no north cali was going to be the state of jefferson but they canted the idea


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Because as hap/smile out it Portland is NOT Seattle. The Husky's are NOT accosiated in any way with the city of portland or the state of Oregon/ Neither Morrison or Roy are from Oregon either.


Are all Blazer fans from Oregon? What about Vancouver? I grew up there and am a Blazer fan. Have I spent all these years misguided because I should have been following the Sonics? Morrison is local just like Payton was local to Seattle (at least from a college standpoint). The Oregon/Washington boundry is not as significant as the amount of distance from a team to where the future player is located. Roy and Morrison are local enough.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

I disagree with many about Nash. His #1 job, like it or not, was to get us below the
luxury tax threshold. This was a ridiculously difficult chore, as we had the highest
payroll in the nba. He accomplished it by letting everyone walk. Other teams wanted
to unload their crap on us, and he wouldn't take it. Not the most ingenious method,
maybe, but he accomplished what he was asked to do (by the owner).

\begin{rant}
Now, here's what I didn't like about the article: After some semi-reasonable rambling,
the author gives us a D - on the state of the cap - no way. Maybe a D on the state
of the team, but not on the state of the cap. If you are below the luxury tax threshold,
you shouldn't possibly be below a grade of B-. And considering the lumps the team took
to get there, a D is just a stupid grade. :upset: 
\end{rant}

Miles will be gone soon, and we have just one more year with Ratliff before he becomes
very attractive to other teams. Yes, we had these types of contracts before, and just
let them walk, but that was when we were about the tax threshold, like I said above.
So, assuming we spend a year developing the young guys (i.e. sucking), we'll have
another lottery pick (Stop dreaming about Oden, please), and will be able to trade
Theo's contract for a good (i.e.rotation) player. Add these three players to the team 
and an extra year of experience to the youngin's, and we have a playoff team.

Fuming and Incoherent,
Wizmentor


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

My how it changes day to day.. the last update had us picking Morrison.... now he is the #1 pick

#2 Chicago to take Thomas
#3 Charlotte to take Gay

leaving us the #4 to pick between Bargnani and Aldridge

YOU DO WHAT EVER THE HECK YOU CAN DO to get the #5 pick from Atlanta in addition to our #4
Heck give them Randolph for the #5..... or Miles, #30, #31 and $3 mil cash for the #5
just get it


I wanted 3 players this year.. Aldridge, Morrison or Bargnani and J.J. Reddick

with the #4 and #5 you can get both Bargnani and Aldridge..... Just do it :banana:


Telfair, Webster, Bargnani, Aldridge and Przybilla as a starting 5 will work

bring Jack, Dixon, Khryapa, Skinner and Theo off the bench for the 2nd unit

Blake, Outlaw, Ha and whoever as the 3rd string

its a step in the right direction, but a slow one...

Aldridge and Bargnani will compliment one another.. once scores one defends... both are athletic...


get rid of Zach, and/or Miles to get ur dun'
:woot:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Reep said:


> Are all Blazer fans from Oregon? What about Vancouver? I grew up there and am a Blazer fan. Have I spent all these years misguided because I should have been following the Sonics? Morrison is local just like Payton was local to Seattle (at least from a college standpoint). The Oregon/Washington boundry is not as significant as the amount of distance from a team to where the future player is located. Roy and Morrison are local enough.



Where a fan is from has no meaning what so ever in this argument. If Morrison or Roy were from Vancouver then they would be considered local. Morrison however is from Spokane, and Roy is from Seattle. Payton should not have been considered local to the Sonics because he grew up in the Bay area and attended a college in Oregon. How is that local to Seattle. Detlef Shrempf was local to Seattle, but not Gary Payton. 

I never see any stories in the Seattle Times about a local kid from Gresham Oregon winning some big local science fair. What's the difference?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Reep said:


> Are all Blazer fans from Oregon? What about Vancouver? I grew up there and am a Blazer fan. Have I spent all these years misguided because I should have been following the Sonics?


it's the Portland/Vancouver metro area..not the Vancouver/Seattle metro area..or the Portland/Seattle metro area.



> Morrison is local just like Payton was local to Seattle (at least from a college standpoint). The Oregon/Washington boundry is not as significant as the amount of distance from a team to where the future player is located. Roy and Morrison are local enough.


I would bet that most Seattle fans didn't go "oh great! we got Payton, a local kid!!!"

they probably went "sweet! we got Payton! POTY (i think?)!!"


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Ask FOX SPorts NW what local is....

In their estimation, us Portlander's want to learn about and root for the MAriners, Seahwaks, Sonics, Huskies....some Seattle HS ball,

Oh yea, and some pesky little news from that state down south called Oregon. 

Portland is not a suburb of Seattle!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> it's the Portland/Vancouver metro area..not the Vancouver/Seattle metro area..or the Portland/Seattle metro area.


My point is that growing up in Vancouver, Blazers were/are my team. However, so were the Huskies, Seahawks and any other team in Washington that made a splash in college playoffs. "Local" is not an exact term and means different things to different people. I guess I consider anyone from Oregon or Washington "local" to me. Others seemed to be saying that southern Oregon was local, but central Washington was not. Portland is in the middle of the Pacific Northwest, so it seems to me that local should be either Portland area, or the entire Northwest.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Trader Bob said:


> My how it changes day to day.. the last update had us picking Morrison.... now he is the #1 pick
> 
> #2 Chicago to take Thomas
> #3 Charlotte to take Gay
> ...


Atlanta doesn't have enough salary outside of Johnson/Harrington to make a Zach deal work. Although it would be nice to pick up Morrison and Shelden Williams to hold down the 3 and 4 spots for 10 years.

Both guys are winners and will be quality pros.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Reep said:


> My point is that growing up in Vancouver, Blazers were/are my team. However, so were the Huskies, Seahawks and any other team in Washington that made a splash in college playoffs. "Local" is not an exact term and means different things to different people. I guess I consider anyone from Oregon or Washington "local" to me. Others seemed to be saying that southern Oregon was local, but central Washington was not. Portland is in the middle of the Pacific Northwest, so it seems to me that local should be either Portland area, or the entire Northwest.



being a fan of the huskies/seahawks/mariners makes sense for someone in Vancouver as you're IN the state of washington. If Portland had a baseball team, an NFL team and a college football team, I'm sure that people in Vancouver would've been a fan of that. 

but Seattle (and spokane) aren't LOCAL guys.

local to me implies fans knew about him before he became famous.

Damon, Terrell Brandon, Aaron Miles, AC Green, etc...we knew them before they made their names and we DO consider them local. 

3 years ago I doubt anyone on this board knew who Adam Morrison was besides hard-core Gonzaga fans and people who are from Spokane.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Reep said:


> My point is that growing up in Vancouver, Blazers were/are my team. However, so were the Huskies, Seahawks and any other team in Washington that made a splash in college playoffs.


I knew I should have moved to Vancouver when I had the chance, low local taxes and I could do my shopping right across the river to avoid that pesky sales tax. I'd still be a local Blazers fan and I could also have an NFL team to root for... oh well.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Verro said:


> I knew I should have moved to Vancouver when I had the chance, low local taxes and I could do my shopping right across the river to avoid that pesky sales tax. I'd still be a local Blazers fan and I could also have an NFL team to root for... oh well.


the issue isn't whether or not you can root for an NFL or MLB team in Seattle or not, but that their citizens aren't local.

just as if the Sonics drafted a guy who went to a portland high school, their fans, their media and their TEAM wouldn't say "Seattle drafts local talent, Aaron Miles from Portland"


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Verro said:


> I knew I should have moved to Vancouver when I had the chance, low local taxes and I could do my shopping right across the river to avoid that pesky sales tax. I'd still be a local Blazers fan and I could also have an NFL team to root for... oh well.


Yeah, but then you spend the rest of your life telling people you meet from other states "No, Vancouver, Washington. We where there first!"


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazer Maven said:


> Atlanta doesn't have enough salary outside of Johnson/Harrington to make a Zach deal work. Although it would be nice to pick up Morrison and Shelden Williams to hold down the 3 and 4 spots for 10 years.
> 
> Both guys are winners and will be quality pros.


I think Atlanta has a lot of cap space, so they could just absorb his contract. Which is something I doubt they'd do.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

If I'm reading the Valley Times and they are talking about a kid in the SE who can win the 100 meter race, I don't consider that local. If I'm reading the Oregonian Prep section, and I read about a kid in Bend coming up to Portland, same thing. If I'm reading USA Today (god forbid) and they are talking about a NW kid going to the east coast to win the race, I consider that local. 

The NBA with a kid that played in Gonzaga or Washington? I know with regard to broadcasts, I see a lot more Gonzaga and Washington games than St. Johns games. Of course we all know that "Duke is Duke . . . and they are on TV more than Leave it to Beaver" . . . but again I digress.

How many consider a kid from the NW (say Spokane) competing in the Olympics a local product?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> local to me implies fans knew about him before he became famous.


 I guess Peter Jacobsen wouldn't be consider a local product to many around here. :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I guess Peter Jacobsen wouldn't be consider a local product to many around here. :biggrin:


he was known when he went to lincoln and U of O. 

so try again.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> he was known when he went to lincoln and U of O.
> 
> so try again.


 Well if he was known to you, he must have been known to everybody. I guess your test for if they are local is the rule: if fans know about the person before he becomes famous, they are local.

What about the Beaverton girl that won the gold in fencing? Let me guess, you knew about her too.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Well if he was known to you, he must have been known to everybody. I guess your test for if they are local is the rule: if fans know about the person before he becomes famous, they are local.


yeah, I said he was known to me...

I was probably like -5 when when he was in high school, and not even alive when he was in college.

thats a horrible counter argument you got going there.

If you don't know about someone, let's call him Dan Dickau, and you claim that you got him and the fans are happy because he's "local", it seems silly that 3 years before you got him no one knew who the hell he was.

Local does not imply 360 miles away, and 180+ miles away.

Seriously, would someone in Seattle consider a Portlander who went to OSU or UO (or even PSU) a "local kid"??

so why the hell should we consider someone who was from Seattle or grew up in Spokane, and went to college IN seattle and Spokane...local?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> thats a horrible counter argument you got going there.
> 
> If you don't know about someone, let's call him Dan Dickau, and you claim that you got him and the fans are happy because he's "local", it seems silly that 3 years before you got him no one knew who the hell he was.


What counter argument. Your test for claiming they are local is ridiculous (if you know about them prior to becoming famous, they are local). If you don't see that, then once again we have a "difference of opinion." I don't know how to counter argue that idea other than to say that is bad test to determine if someone is a local product.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> What counter argument. Your test for claiming they are local is ridiculous (if you know about them prior to becoming famous, they are local).


my point was here









and you're right here.

My point is that if you don't even know who the kid was BEFORE he became big, than using the "he's a local kid! he'll put butts in the seats" is stupid, and doesn't work.



> If you don't see that, then once again we have a "difference of opinion." I don't know how to counter argue that idea other than to say that is bad test to determine if someone is a local product.


local is local...not 300 miles away.

Someone from Seattle isn't local to Portland.

Someone from Portland isn't local to Seattle.

therefore, saying that someone who is from seattle (or spokane..which barely cares about us) is "local" and will sell tickets, is dumb.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Blazer Maven said:


> Atlanta doesn't have enough salary outside of Johnson/Harrington to make a Zach deal work. Although it would be nice to pick up Morrison and Shelden Williams to hold down the 3 and 4 spots for 10 years.
> 
> Both guys are winners and will be quality pros.


I should have mentioned ::....
Any deal with Atlanta will have to be a mid July deal. Then their salary drops down to about $33 mil...

then a deal with Zach can be consumated. It can be announced on draft day but not complete until mid July when the moritorium is over and deals can begin again


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> my point was here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All that is nice, but that isn't what you said. Go back and read the thread. You said local implies knowing about them prior to them becoming famous. Try to change it now by saying I'm here, you're there, or that it won't sell tickets or that Seattle is 300 miles away, is all fine and dandy, but all I'm trying to point out is whether or not you knew the player before they became famous is not relevant to being a local product.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> All that is nice, but that isn't what you said. Go back and read the thread. You said local implies knowing about them prior to them becoming famous. Try to change it now by saying I'm here, you're there, or that it won't sell tickets or that Seattle is 300 miles away, is all fine and dandy, but all I'm trying to point out is whether or not you knew the player before they became famous is not relevant to being a local product.



it's not me who needs to re-read what I wrote. I said IN RELATION TO WHAT THE ARTICLE SAID, that calling guys from seattle or spokane "local" is stupid.

nothing more.

here, read this and then put into context of the article that's being linked earlier.



SMiLE said:


> yah, I could understand if it was a beaver or a duck...or if college basketball was huge in Portland anymore..but he's not, and it's not.
> 
> I bet you far more Portlanders/Oregonians know Adam Morrison than Roy...and in some cases, probably don't even know who Roy IS. And them knowing who Morrison is ISN'T a reason to draft him, and *them not knowing who Roy is IS proof him being "local" doesn't matter to the degree this implies.*
> 
> ...



as in the benefit of them being local is that fans *KNEW ABOUT THEM*.



SMiLE said:


> but Seattle (and spokane) aren't LOCAL guys.
> 
> local to me implies fans knew about him before he became famous.
> 
> ...


so in other words, if you're going to say someone is local, it sure as hell should be someone who people actually *consider* local, and not 'well, we're all in the same region, so it has to be local"..

we're almost 400 miles away from freaking Spokane..THATS NOT LOCAL.

you're making what I said into something it's not.

you ask someone from Seattle if they consider Damon a "local" kid, and if they'd be happy to have him on the Sonics and consider him "local".

go on, ask.

and then when you get the answer, you'll realize that its' only Portland who does the whole "we have to consider seattle local, they have an NFL team, and a MLB team" horse ****.

Branden isn't "local", Adam isn't "local", so (again) to act like they are and it'll make us fans buy more tickets, is dumb. IF they're drafted, fans will be happy, but if the team (and the player they picked) still sucks, they won't go "well, at least we have a local kid on the team!"


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> my point was here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't conisder local as in 300 miles away but i do agree that roy is a local kid meaning northwest local.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Goodness, some of you whine over the smallest things. LOL.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

NOBLE said:


> Goodness, some of you whine over the smallest things. LOL.


well it is the off season..and the team sucks. so you can only talk about the same stuff so many times before you need a temporary mental diversion.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

i agree hap.


----------

